# Fracino Classico



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks to @Beanbag for getting this to me in one piece! Great service.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looksgood but I think you may need some newcups


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Looksgood but I think you may need some newcups


Haha agreed!


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Huge relief it's ok after the unnecessary drama at the depot!!! Looking really smart KTD, hope it serves you well.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Great looking machine.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Stunning machine.....

I really love these literal steam punk designs from rocket, fracino and the rest


----------

